

If everything fades into the background, you may have a high IQ - akandiah
http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/05/if-everything-fades-into-the-background-you-may-have-a-high-iq/

======
zaphar
I have no idea if this study has any weight at all but I do know that I have a
high degree of focus. When I was a kid I would focus so deeply sometimes my
dad had to physically shake me to get my attention.

Never had my IQ tested though so no idea if I exhibit the correlation or not.

~~~
lowglow
Bad news:
[http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lgiom2tGby1qfw6wlo1_500.gi...](http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lgiom2tGby1qfw6wlo1_500.gif)

------
npalli
This link includes the video that was used on the participants. You can see
and check your own IQ.

[http://www.businessinsider.com/iq-video-test-university-
of-r...](http://www.businessinsider.com/iq-video-test-university-of-
rochester-2013-5)

------
svnfv
I don't understand how they justify the leap from visual size to "background
information."

~~~
mtdewcmu
If you really want to understand the study, you'll want to go to the
unfiltered source, which is here: [http://www.cell.com/current-
biology/retrieve/pii/S0960982213...](http://www.cell.com/current-
biology/retrieve/pii/S0960982213004946)

Of course, it costs $31.50 to access it.

~~~
icegreentea
Or you can google a bit more and get a copy off the PI's research group's
website.

[http://www.bcs.rochester.edu/people/Duje/papers/13_Melnick_I...](http://www.bcs.rochester.edu/people/Duje/papers/13_Melnick_IQ_CB.pdf)

~~~
mtdewcmu
Ah, thanks. Those paywalls are sometimes nothing more than traps for the
unwary.

------
miguelrochefort
I can't focus. Must be retarded.

------
usbpiler
how many times does it have to be repeated? correlation doesn't imply
causation!

~~~
glenra
How is your statement relevant to either the article or the article headline?
The news is just that there's a correlation between A and B, which suggests
that either A causes B, B causes A, or A and B both relate to some third
factor C. Where did you see an unjustified claim of causation?

------
babby
Sounds like a nice candidate for a web app, should they release how exactly
it's done.

